# PBS Nature: Fabulous Frogs w/ David Attenborough



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

For any of you who may have missed the PBS Nature special last night here is a link to watch the episode on PBS's website.

Although there was nothing earth-shattering in it, I found it entertaining and it was nice to see frogs get some airtime when usually all we see are specials about megafauna. 

Feel free to discuss further.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks! I plan to watch it tonight. Worked late last night and didn't catch it...


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

Excellent watch. Nothing improves HD frog video like having an Attenborough narrating.


----------



## polishpower (Dec 25, 2012)

Very cool. Iwant a tour of that frog room


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Was pretty awsome , I wish there was a show on just plain ol' darts though. But very educating and nice shots of the frogs , worth watching


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Missed that, Thanks that was fun to watch


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Real Great Documentary...


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

gotta love those "Strawberry dart frogs"


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

It was pretty decent due to Attenborough's narration (as always) but it seemed like a bunch of older footage pieced together to make the film. I could have sworn I've seen some of those scenes in other documentaries before.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

You definitely have seen some of that stuff before. Various scenes had previously appeared in Life on Earth, Planet Earth, Life in Cold Blood, and Life among others. There was some new stuff sprinkled in, I'm pretty sure the scenes with the Pumilios were new. They had shown egg feeding previously but they had used Variabilis or Imitators (I struggle to tell the difference as I have not worked with either yet).


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

That's what I thought as I've seen all the documentaries you mentioned. The only part that was completely new to me was about the frogs from Madagascar I believe (?) in which the male turns yellow during the breeding season. I believe the Pumilio part was new as well, but no new information there for someone familiar with pdf's. Everything else was rehashed. I was pretty disappointed actually.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Finally watched the whole thing and enjoyed it greatly. Is it just me or was that epidobates a monster? It looked huge.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

If you click the shopping cart you will be able to pre-order it through PBS on DVD and Blu ray.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I saw this a week ago, marked to me by a friend. Very nice ... I will see again it in the next days.


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Excellent watch. Do Pumilio really only feed for around 2 weeks? I thought it was much longer than that.


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

That pumilio footage is originally from Attenborough's "Life" documentary series. It's just adorable. I could watch it over and over again. I didn't know that with pumilio it's the mother who takes them to water.

The rest of the documentary was also charming. And my male started calling as soon as I began watching it so I take it he also approved.


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

As long as Attenborough keeps putting out documetaries, whether old or new, I will always watch.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

anthonyi footage is neat...wonder if that was staged?


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Good show. Thanks for putting up the link!


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

My favorite part was the Atelopus waving its hand lol


----------

